# Cavaliers offer LeBron $80 million extension



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers offer LeBron $80 million extension*

That didn't take long.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ferry doesn't mess around :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The max they can offer is 85 million over 5 years. Kind of surprising to see them not offer the complete maximum. I mean this guy is the guy who made the value of this team leap up practically by 200 million dollars. He's worth every penny.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> The max they can offer is 85 million over 5 years. Kind of surprising to see them not offer the complete maximum. I mean this guy is the guy who made the value of this team leap up practically by 200 million dollars. He's worth every penny.


Are you sure about this? The maximum coorelates with the BRI and that hasn't made public yet.

I would definitely be surprised if the management didn't offer LeBron the maximum.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Using the reported $80,000,000 as the maximum [five-year extension, 10.5% raises], LeBron's base salary would be approximately $13,223,140 [accurate to about one dollar [60 cents off], for a total of $79,999,998, which would be $2 inaccurate].

For a third-year player, the maximum is 25% of 48.04% of the projected BRI [the cap is 51% the projected BRI]. This means that 48.04% the projected BRI equals about $52,892,560. The projected BRI is consequently about $110,101,082.43 per team. After projected benefits are subtracted [$112,000,000 in the '05-'06 calculation, so I will assume that the current projected benefits will nearly match this figure], adjustments are made to see if the previous BRI was above or below projections. This year, it was above projections. 51% the projected BRI equals the salary cap. This means the salary cap is $54,247,552, by my calculations [though it was not adjusted based on the previous BRI, so I expect the salary cap to be lower [not by much, though].

Obvioulsy, I cannot guarantee the accuracy in these figures, but from my CBA knowledge and LeBron's reported maximum extension [if it is true], that is my findings. The salary cap is extermely high, by most standards.

Consider this. Amare's max extension was $73,000,000. LeBron's max extension is reported to be $80,000,000. By this alone, you can tell that the NBA made much more money this year than last year [when they had a true salary cap of about $50,900,000 after a $254,000 adjustment]. The salary cap, this year, will be high. I [once again, a nobody] am expecting 53.5 to 55 million.

Note: direct calculation was exclusively used.
Edit: greatly increased accuracy.

LeBron's extension will look like [BYC in first year, though it won't matter as LeBron will not be traded]:

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 83pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="110"><col style="width: 83pt;" width="110"> <tbody><tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt; width: 83pt;" x:num="13.223140000000001" align="right" height="17" width="110">'07-'08 13.223140
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl25" style="height: 12.75pt;" x:num="14.6115697" align="right" height="17">'08-'09 14.611570</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl25" style="height: 12.75pt;" x:num="15.9999994" align="right" height="17">'09-'10 16.000000</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl25" style="height: 12.75pt;" x:num="17.3884291" align="right" height="17">'10-'11 17.388429</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 12.75pt;" height="17"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 12.75pt;" x:num="18.776858799999999" align="right" height="17">'11-'12 18.776859</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ Wow we have our own salary cap consultant here on BBB.net


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Premier. I didn't know that. So I guess the shock was that it couldn't be a 6 year extension.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Repeat after me: _LeBron James will sign with the Cavaliers_.
> 
> Go ahead, say it again...
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/14956685.htm


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Its July 4th, and no word from LeBron.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Its July 4th, and no word from LeBron.


He will sign with the cavs. He is just making everyone sweat and will have the basketball world once again focusing on the king. If he just came out and said his intentions it wouldn't make it nearly as theatrical.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I just think he's out partying it up right now, and will sign the contract after he sobers up. Didn't the paper say he had big 4th of July plans?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Melo signed, Wade rumored has signed...hmmmm Lebron?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I don't like it. What is the delay? 

I'm having Boozergate flashbacks.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Maybe the King wants to go to jersey.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 07/05/2006 | LeBron to reply shortly*












> *LeBron to reply shortly*
> *Response to Cavs’ offer likely coming this week*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

tick tock


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

can't even fathom what would happen if he said no.
The media ****storm would be crazy. I think the New York media would die in some sort of orgiastic meltdown.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> can't even fathom what would happen if he said no.
> The media ****storm would be crazy. I think the New York media would die in some sort of orgiastic meltdown.


he wont flat out say no. Most likely scenario: "We'll see how this year goes before I make a career changing decision."


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> he wont flat out say no. Most likely scenario: "We'll see how this year goes before I make a career changing decision."


and that means no... for this offseason


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Lebron says no, does Ferry put him on the block? Or just keep him as long as we can? Because even if he says no, he would be a cav this year, and next year regardless, pretty much.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> If Lebron says no, does Ferry put him on the block? Or just keep him as long as we can? Because even if he says no, he would be a cav this year, and next year regardless, pretty much.


No way you could put him on the block. No way. 

You do everything you can to make him stay for the next season. Ask him what he thinks is best for the team, spend all the money you have, whatever. It doesn't matter. Just do whatever you can to get him to sign a contract with us. You keep him and hope he changes his mind, since a lot can happen over the course of a year. Especially if we have a good playoff showing next year. 

Besides, the only reason to trade him would be to get [strike]equal talent[/strike] significant talent in return. On his rookie contract, you're not going to get much of any talent for like 3 or 4 million a year. Certainly not enough to consider trading him. You'd have to include about 39 1st round picks to make it worth it. 

I can't believe we're even talking about this, anyway. He's definitely going to sign with us. It's not like he's said anything to indicate otherwise. I'm sure he's just laying low for a few days and will announce his intentions soon. I'm not worried.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

That would be so whack if Bron left, but I definitely think he's stayin.


----------



## Houshmandzadeh (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't he get more $$$ if he tests FA and then re-signs with the Cavs like Kobe did 2 years ago? Or would that just get him an extra year which he doesn't really need when he's sure to get re-upped for the max again in 6 years anyway.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Houshmandzadeh said:


> Can't he get more $$$ if he tests FA and then re-signs with the Cavs like Kobe did 2 years ago? Or would that just get him an extra year which he doesn't really need when he's sure to get re-upped for the max again in 6 years anyway.


It's pointless for him to worry about the sixth year. If he signs the 5 year max extension, it's a foregone conclusion he'll get another max deal at ~26 years old. And since he would only be in his early 30's at the end of that, he will very likely sign a 3rd max deal. 

Whatever he's waiting on it's def not the contract terms or money.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He's probably thinking about the time the Cavs fans booed him.
I told you guys that would come back and bite us in the ***.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> He's probably thinking about the time the Cavs fans booed him.
> I told you guys that would come back and bite us in the ***.



when did cavs fan boo him (not denying it, just of curiousity).......


and my friend told me stephen A. said he won't resign unless he sees improvement


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> when did cavs fan boo him (not denying it, just of curiousity).......


I forget who it was against, but he had a really awful second half of a game. Missed a boot of free throws at the end of the game and the Cavs lost. The fans booed him off the floor. There's some threads about it on BBB, somewhere.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Its July 6th, the partying is over for the King and theres no word.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

And im hearing rumors that if hes go to New Jersey, his Nike contract will double to 200 mill.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I forget who it was against, but he had a really awful second half of a game. Missed a boot of free throws at the end of the game and the Cavs lost. The fans booed him off the floor. There's some threads about it on BBB, somewhere.


It was against the Wiz. I remember it clearly because it pissed me off, he shot like 6-17 from the line in a 2 or 3 possession game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if we are bidding against not only New York/New Jersey, but also Nike. What are the rules on that? Are there any? Can Lebron's agent go to Nike and say, if you give me X amount of dollars, we'll go to the market you want me in?

As far as Lebron's ties to the community, is he per se tied to the fans that can afford to go to Cavs games, or is it a diffrent community, that more money means more good he can do for them?

Lebron's always done things his way. I'd be suprised if he left, but if there was someone strong enough to take the flack for doing so, it would be Lebron.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought that whole Nike thing was proven to be false?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is why I like Lebron. He's thinking this through and saying, let me see what Ferry does. If I were Carmelo or Wade, I'm doing the same thing. The money is coming. Melo is in an interesting situation in Denver, Wade, by the time he gets to his true prime, everyone on that team will be decrepid. I wouldn't have signed on just to do it.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> This is why I like Lebron. He's thinking this through and saying, let me see what Ferry does. If I were Carmelo or Wade, I'm doing the same thing. The money is coming. Melo is in an interesting situation in Denver, Wade, by the time he gets to his true prime, everyone on that team will be decrepid. I wouldn't have signed on just to do it.


We have a winnah!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wade got his ring. He can afford to get his money now.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> This is why I like Lebron. He's thinking this through and saying, let me see what Ferry does. If I were Carmelo or Wade, I'm doing the same thing. The money is coming. Melo is in an interesting situation in Denver, Wade, by the time he gets to his true prime, everyone on that team will be decrepid. I wouldn't have signed on just to do it.


I kinda agree with you ... LeBron should be paid more than Carmelo. LeBron has had to CARRY HIS TEAM since he's been in the league. Carmelo has been surrounded with a capable cast, and so has Wade.

The Cavs may have to use some creativity to get more money for LeBron, not because he wants it or needs it, but because of the message it sends.

I say ... PAY THE MAN!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I kinda agree with you ... LeBron should be paid more than Carmelo. LeBron has had to CARRY HIS TEAM since he's been in the league. Carmelo has been surrounded with a capable cast, and so has Wade.
> 
> The Cavs may have to use some creativity to get more money for LeBron, not because he wants it or needs it, but because of the message it sends.
> 
> I say ... PAY THE MAN!!


I'm not sure what you mean. Money isn't the issue here at all. Of course the Cavs will offer him as much as they are allowed to under the CBA. Every team will. The Cavs don't need to find any more money for him because the cap is irrelevant in this situation.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Did anyone watch sportscenter at 6:30est, they said Lebron is going to wait this year until he resigns, Ric Bucgher(sp?) said and I quote. "Lebron is waiting to see what Ferry does with Drew Gooden and the rest of the free agent process, to see what direction the Cavaliers are going to go before he signs the deal. He will more than likely take the year and sign next summer if he does, wanting to see the direction the Cavaliers expect to go."


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Did anyone watch sportscenter at 6:30est, they said Lebron is going to wait this year until he resigns, Ric Bucgher(sp?) said and I quote. "Lebron is waiting to see what Ferry does with Drew Gooden and the rest of the free agent process, to see what direction the Cavaliers are going to go before he signs the deal. He will more than likely take the year and sign next summer if he does, wanting to see the direction the Cavaliers expect to go."


I would never EVER listen to anything Ric Bucher has to say about Lebron. I wouldn't listen to anything he has to say anyway, since he's a complete tool. But he hates Lebron so much he wouldn't hesitate to spread lies about him on ESPN. 

I am sure Bucher is just speculating, as he's prone to do (terrible, terrible journalist). I doubt he even talked to anyone close to Lebron to get any information whatsoever.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I bet Bucher is just reporting on what Steven A. Smith said yesterday. Sports "journalism". When there is no news, let's just CREATE the news.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I love how when people don't like something said or disagree with it, they bash its credibility so it gives them an excuse not to believe it. When there is a chance it could be true too.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> I love how when people don't like something said or disagree with it, they bash its credibility so it gives them an excuse not to believe it. When there is a chance it could be true too.


Bucher's poor credibility on LeBron is something that goes back for *years*. I can't even see how that is debatable. Now the issue is whether Bucher is giving good journalism, or suffering from extreme bias and poor journalism as he has in the past. There is a good and long track record against him, especially when dealing with LeBron James. It would be similar to listening to George Bush talk more about WMDs. Maybe next time, Bush will be right about it but for the most part, your trust has been lost and it would take a lot to convince you next time (if ever again). Thus this is not about having an excuse to not believe something. When you believe something, you place your faith in that person's intellectual honesty and ethics. If that is lost, you won't believe a person because trust is not easily given or easily won back. Trust is something earned, something Bucher frankly hasn't earned and even if he had earned it (which he hasn't), it's something he's lost with the Cleveland fan base.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> I love how when people don't like something said or disagree with it, they bash its credibility so it gives them an excuse not to believe it. When there is a chance it could be true too.


 You might want to read this forum over the past few years before coming up with a comment like this: Ric Bucher, Stein, Roger Brown literally have predicted and reported stuff that have been I would say 95% wrong when it comes to the Cavs. At least Charley Rosen was man enought to admit he was wrong sort of but these guys come with more "news" all the time.

Remy and I post Cavs related news from a variety of sources good and bad: just look through the threads and only these tools get consistently poor ratings because they've been just poor journalists when it comes to the Cavs. Even if Bucher is right about this, it would take a whole lot more to really "trust" his reporting and stop taking it with a grain of salt


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I seriously doubt Lebron doesn't sign but here is the other scenario in my mind:

He doesn't sign and stats he plans to sign next year. This doesn't sound too bad as no matter what we have two years with Lebron still. But Lebron has to know he is literally killing the Cavs as a franchise if he does this. Why? First forget getting FA's or vets by trade who want to play in Cleveland because they know Lebron maybe planning to bolt. In addition, the fans in Cleveland who have been burnt many times before on and off the field may in all likelihood turn hostile. Come on you're offering the guy $80 million, you've just made the second round of the playoffs, and he states he wants to wait - not good. Sure it sounds good from a player perspective to maybe wait as he'll get the max no matter what year to see how the Cavs do as an organization but I see this ending in no way good.

That being said I still fully expect him to sign


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *2. LeBron James*
> I know, I know -- under normal circumstances, he'd be No. 1. But these are the facts ... *A.* I keep writing about this, and everyone in Cleveland keeps sending me hate mail, and I don't really know what else to tell you ... but people around the league swear that there's a clause in LeBron's Nike contract (already worth $100 million) that doubles the money if he plays for an NBA team based in New York, Chicago or Los Angeles AND that some of his other endorsement deals have the same clause. Don't shoot me, I'm just the messenger. *B.* We know that LeBron and his peeps are already positioning himself as a multimedia presence, someone who could potentially emulate Magic and P. Diddy and own record companies, movie theaters, clothing lines and everything of that ilk. You need to live in a big city to pull this off -- either New York or L.A. *C.* The Cavs blew their cap space last summer (more than $160 million spent on Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Damon Jones and Hughes) and have no real way to improve. If you remember, by the end of the Detroit series, poor LeBron was a one-man show. Do you think he wants to spend the next eight to 10 years carrying a mediocre supporting cast? *D.* LeBron becomes an unrestricted free agent in the summer of 2008. He could sign an extension with the Cavs this summer, but there's really no reason to do so. Thinking logically, he could break any bone or blow out any ligament over the next 24 months and STILL get offered a max contract by every team with cap space. So why not see how this season unfolds and keep his options open? No injury short of paralysis could hurt his value over the next two years. *E.* From the NBA's standpoint, nothing would generate more interest in the 2006-07 season than the running subplot, "Is LeBron staying or going?" *F.* The first day that teams could offer max extensions to rookies from the 2003 draft class: July 1, 2006. We know that Denver offered one to Carmelo (quickly accepted), Miami offered one to Wade (quickly accepted), and Cleveland offered one to LeBron (NOT accepted -- plus, neither LeBron nor his agent has commented publicly and it has been six days and counting). The silence has been deafening. Repeat: Deafening. In fact, it's developing into the biggest sports story of the summer and nobody seems to give a crap. But they will. Just wait.
> 
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/060707


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I love how when people don't like something said or disagree with it, they bash its credibility so it gives them an excuse not to believe it. When there is a chance it could be true too.


I was going to address the problem with this statement, but I see my fellow Cavs fans already have. Very presumptuous of you. 

Whether it's true or not, Bucher's reputation precedes him. He should not be trusted on these matters because he has ulterior motives of making Lebron look as bad as possible. I'm not sure whether you've ever listened/read anything he's said about Lebron, but I'd recommend it. It's so petty and transparent it's hilarious.

EDIT - Maybe I shouldn't have been so harsh. But I know you're not a regular around this Cavs forum, and you appear to be a Suns fan. You probably should have looked around for some Bucher stuff before making your criticism.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I have to wonder what the real advantage is for Nike if Lebron was playing in L.A. or NYC or Chicago..

Lets say, hypothetically, the Knicks or Nets got Lebron. Would his shoe sales double or triple? He is already selling more shoes than most NBA players and most athletes period. He would be closer to the ad agencies on Madison Avenue. But guess what? Lebron is ALREADY endorsing a lot of products and his ads are well known for Nike, Sprite, PowerAde, Bubblicious Gum etc.

In L.A. he could be close to Hollywood if there was an opportunity for him to appear in a film. But wait ! There have been several NBA players in films who Never played in L.A.

All I'm saying is that Lebron's selling potential would not be any higher in another city. He is already one of the biggest endorsement stars in sports. And he has done it all as a Cleveland Cavalier.

It's all about what the Cavaliers can do to build a championship team around him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LOYALTY said:


> I have to wonder what the real advantage is for Nike if Lebron was playing in L.A. or NYC or Chicago..
> 
> Lets say, hypothetically, the Knicks or Nets got Lebron. Would his shoe sales double or triple? He is already selling more shoes than most NBA players and most athletes period. He would be closer to the ad agencies on Madison Avenue. But guess what? Lebron is ALREADY endorsing a lot of products and his ads are well known for Nike, Sprite, PowerAde, Bubblicious Gum etc.
> 
> ...


I agree. LeBron's power as a star is well-established. He could move to a hole-in-the-wall city and still be a marketing success. But that's not what I am concerned about.

Assuming every Cleveland fan's horrors are true and that LeBron has an incentive to leave his team, it would be scary. If giants like Nike could subtly guide players into certain locations, certain markets, then big markets could possibly stock pile on talent (they wouldn't get everybody but their incentives could get more and more stars to deffect). Competing with other teams in order to keep your stars is hard enough, but also having to compete against big businesses on the side, would be a cruel fate.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*AP NewsBreak: James agrees to extension with Cavaliers*












> *AP NewsBreak: James agrees to extension with Cavaliers*
> 
> By TOM WITHERS, AP Sports Writer
> *July 8, 2006*
> ...


Wonderful. The expected result came to pass and no all the nonsense and outside talk can die. LeBron's not playing for Jay-Z (at least, not for a few years) and all the ESPN talking heads saying he should/will leave can now be quite.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: AP NewsBreak: James agrees to extension with Cavaliers*

Great.

Cleveland needs an icon.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I love how when people don't like something said or disagree with it, they bash its credibility so it gives them an excuse not to believe it. When there is a chance it could be true too.


See? Yet again, Bucher is absolutely full of ****.


----------

